# Pivot Mach 5 e Ibis Mojo ,mucho ruido y nueces normalitas....



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Amigos :


Hay ocasiones en que el entusiasmo se desborda (nos desbordamos dijo el otro ..) y
comenzamos a ver moros con tranchetes , ésto lo digo porque cuando nos enteramos que
va a salir al mercado un nuevo modelo o marca de bicis , se imagina uno , bueno en
realidad yo me imagino algo fuera de lo normal o de lo común .

Las expectativas que se crean ante todo o casi todo lo nuevo a veces rebasan los límitesde la realidad , recuerdo ya hace unos diez años con las primeras Specialized FSR , hijole que bicicletas , yo me acuerdo que las veía en Supergo o en Wheel World y de veras se me caía la baba y la verdad eran buenas bicicletas , marcaron diferencia .
Después en el 99 y en el 2000 cuando ví la primera Intense Tracer igual , después la Ellsworth Truth y la Titus S.blade , ¡¡ que bicis !! de veras se veía y se sentía la diferencia , en todo , suspensión , acabados , desempeño , etc.

Todavía en 2003 , 2004 y finalmente 2005 aparecieron algunas bicis que para mí y para mi gusto han sido excepcionales , la Intense Spider , la Titus Motolite y la Turner Flux todas ellas de reconocida calidad desempeño y fiabilidad .

Pero sinceramente de 2005 para esto días , ya pocas bicis marcan diferencia , quiero decir , o ya perdí mi capacidad de asombro o de plano ya estoy muy chocho y nada me satisface o me llena el ojo ....en cuestión de bicis, hago la aclaración.


Cada día creo y pienso que nada más comprar por comprar , o comprar por tener lo último
es una soberana tontería , así se tenga suficiente lana para comprarse dos o tres o cuatro
bicis cada año .

Y todo este rollo es porque cuando vi y me enteré de la Ibis Mojo y sobretodo de la nueva
empresa Pivot me imagine unas super bicis y mas leyendo todos los comentarios de los
bikers que las tienen o han tenido , pero ahora que lo pienso bien , así ha sido siempre
cuando sale un nuevo modelo de bici o de marca , las personas se extrapolan en sus
comentarios y hacen un hiper boom de las bicis nuevas y le exageran de a mothers sus fortalezas y minimizan sus debilidades.

No hay como tomar las cosas con calma y dejar pasar un poco el tiempo y analizar con
tranquilidad y no irse con la finta .

Tanto la Ibis como la Pivot son bicis fuera de lo común , de calidad comprobada , eso si ni dudarlo , pero de desempeño normal o igual a muchas bicis existentes , y de ahí a
que sean algún tipo de parte aguas en el mtbike hay mucho trecho .

Si se trata de tener una bici de actualidad pues adelante ahí están , el gusto va a durar poco , ya por septiembre vendrán algunas nuevas bicis y las mencionadas Ibis y Pivot pasarán a tomar el lugar que les corresponde , el tiempo lo dirá, asímismo creo que ambas bicis tendrán algunos cambios obligados y sustanciales en sus segundas ediciones , es como cuando uno ve el paquete de tortillas , nadie toma la de arriba o la primera.

Realmente fué muy divertido e interesante probar y tratar de sacar conclusiones serias de
una bici , no todos los días se tiene chance en México de probar a fondo dos bicis nuevas y de reciente lanzamiento al mercado .

Algo que fuera realmente fuera de lo común o muy significante no lo encontré en ninguna
de las dos bicis que no haya visto o sentido en otra , ya sea subiendo , bajando o
planeando .

Yo ya me había dado las tres en ambas bicis en USA , pero no es lo mismo un rato en un
lugar con una pista sin grandes problemas , que dar pedales en terrenos conocidos ,
durante todo el tiempo que quieras y sin tanto miedo de ponerle en la maraca a alguna
bici.

Lo mas interesante es que fuímos varios los "probadores " y está por demás decir que
todos son muy buenos mtbikers y que ademas tienen buenas bicis , por lo que su
apreciación se vuelve mas objetiva , además también probamos otras bicis ya que
aprovechamos todos para intercambiar nuestras bicis .

Lo primero que les dije a mis cuates fué , que dieran su opinión pero en una forma muy
derecha , es decir sin dejarse influir por nuestras bicis , comentarios o marcas preferidas ya que ; si nos vamos cada quien con la marca que nos gusta o a la que le tenemos cariño y fé , pues ya se fregó la cosa , además también se les recomendó rodar con cuidado y tratarlas bien .

La primera conclusión es que el sistema DW link es bastante bueno y eficaz , no se siente alguna pérdida de potencia que absorva la suspensión trasera , sin embargo todos
estuvimos de acuerdo que para nada es mejor que el VPP , ICT o el FSR, simplemente es
diferente , es otro muy buen sistema de suspensión trasera o dicho de otra forma , una
opción más al alcance del que quiera.

En relación a la Pivot , ninguno de mis cuates cambiaría su actual bici por la Pivot , bueno
ni el de la Enduro y la Cube , sin embargo por la Ibis si la cambiarían cuatro de ocho.

En cuestión de desempeño a los ocho que fuimos en forma general , nos gustó más la Ibis Mojo sobre la Pivot , yo en un principio le iba a la Pivot , pero ya manejandolas cambié de opinión mas rápido que Javier Aguirre. 

La Ibis Mojo sentimos que es mejor en desempeño general , quizá subiendo ahí se van las dos , pero en plano y bajando se siente mejor la Ibis , igualmente absorve mejor las irregularidades del piso , pesa menos , y estéticamente se ve mucho mas fregona debido a los mejores acabados que se ven con la fibra de carbono , aunque la f.de c. tenga sus opositores luce de poca m..., ni comparación .

La Ibis tiene un manejo más cómodo como si fuera la Motolite y tambien responde muy bien de reacciones como si fuera una Spider y en terreno técnico se defiende aunque para nada cerca de una con Horst link de los buenos.

Frenando el DW funciona bien , no se siente bloqueo en ninguna de las dos , aunque yo si senti en algún momento un poco de retroceso en los pedales de la Pivot al subir algún escalón .

En relación con el precio , la Ibis también se impone , cuesta casi lo mismo que la Pivot y
es de carbono , aquí ni voy a comentar y menos a discutir que es mejor o mas durable , si
el aluminio o la f.de carbono , ese es otro tema y creo que quien compra un cuadro de
carbono aparte de que tiene lana , para nada le preocupa la durabilidad o el precio de
reventa , mientras sea de un fabricante que tenga el trato y buen servicio como los de Ibis , siendo así no tendrá ningún problema en caso de garantía , yo ya les he llamado por teléfono dos veces y en ambas me han contestado a la primera y resuelto alguna duda (a la DT ó JS )

Ya con mas calma salí con la Ibis dos veces aquí en mis terruños y ¡¡ cómo llama la
atención la canija bici !! , a algunos se les cae la baba , a casi todos les gusta y la ven y la ven..... , también hay algunos que se hacen disimulados y nada mas la ven de reojo , un biker de la zona dijo que no le gustaba (pura envidia...) después me habló por teléfono y me dijo que si le podía conseguir un cuadro Ibis........

La Pivot es mas discreta , no llama tanto la atención , ni preguntan por ella , digamos que
sus acabados son mas convencionales , como los de muchas bicis de calidad , pero yo
todavía veo mejor los acabados de las Titus made in Usa.

Sin embargo nadie de mis cuates dijo que la Pivot no era buena bici , es muy buena , solo que para nuestro gusto la Ibis es mejor , la Pivot en lo personal me dio chance de conocer el nuevo b.b. , el desviador y ver como vienen los baleros dobles , mucha calidad en los links de ambas bicis.

La Pivot es un bicicletón , pero nada del otro mundo , el ruido que ha hecho es el mismo
que han hecho otras bicis de otras marcas en su momento , una Motolite vestida con componentes ligeros le da las buenas y las malas (para mi gusto) y una S.Blade con un RP 23 me canso que también se la fuma y seguro que ambas bicis Titus bajan mejor , y menciono a las Titus , porque ambas bicis las tuve y las conozco , además que las tres son creación de la misma persona.

En ambas bicis hay detalles de buen gusto y finos acabados , no cabe duda que se pulen y refinan cada vez mas los fabricantes de las bicis high -end , pero por otro lado también
cada día esas bicis cuestan más .

Ahora , personalmente no cambiaría mi nueva Turner Flux Custom por ninguna de las dos
(Ibix /Pivot ) ni aunque me dieran una lana de ribete.

Se los digo honestamente , de las bicis dobles que sé que tienen en el foro ninguna es
menos que la Pivot o la Ibis , dicho de otra forma éstas bicis han hecho ruido eso si ni
hablar , pero no es para tanto .

Lo que si está de pocas luces es el nuevo grupo Shimano XT sobretodo el wheelset .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gracias por el review, Luis!

Muy, pero muy bueno y detallado.

Hay rumores de que Turner se va a DW... y no me llegaron por los threads en el foro de Turner. Hasta ahi me quedo. Espero que Turner si saque un DW que supere al Ibis que parece que lleva la ventaja sobre cualquier otra marca que lo haya usado.

Como dices, el carbono tendra sus pros y contras... pero parece que Ibis ha hecho un bicicleton.

Gracias de vuelta.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Last, muchas gracias por el review...

Pa variar lo pones bien... aqui el choro te ayuda :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Cambios en las alineaciones.*



Warp said:


> Hay rumores de que Turner se va a DW...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Platicas avanzadas...........*



Warp said:


> Como dices, el carbono tendra sus pros y contras... pero parece que Ibis ha hecho un bicicleton.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ...Efectivamente , así se ha comentado mucho , al grado de que dicen que han visto a DT desayunar con DW , no sería nada raro , los genios también cambian de parecer , JS se fué de FSR patent a VPP , DT de ICT / HL a TNT , CC de HL /FSR a DW , alguno a lo mejor da la sorpresa y se va a QL de JW .
> ....


¿Quienes son JS y QL? disculpa mi indiorancia...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Viendo como en Europa se fusilan los modelos gringos , ya debería ser tiempo de que en México se hiciera algo , la verdad ni que fuera tán difícil hacer un buen cuado de bici , aunque sea fusilatta.
> 
> La merka manda .
> 
> the last biker


Lo mas triste es que si se hacen bicis en Mexico.

Pero veo que el mercado esta madurando... Ya cada vez mas se ven bicis (y caras) en lugares donde antes era imposible. Asi que la mesa esta puesta. Falta quien quiera aprovecharla.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> .....Ya casi todos estos están en el mismo nivel , y nada mas le hacen al cuento entre ellos y aunque digan que no , lo que les importa es el negocio , les vale m. sus fieles seguidores ......


No lo digo por tu comentario, pero de vez en cuando aparecen varios comentarios de vez en cuando parecidos.

Lo que yo no entiendo es por que la gente se molesta cuando algun fabricante decide buscar otra tecnología, o tomar mediadas por cuestiones de negocio, lo tachan como si defraudaran a sus seguidores.

El caso es que si nadie probara algo diferente a lo que esta haciendo, las cosas se estancarían y simplemente cambiarían de colores para variar el año por año. Yo no creo que es malo o que este traicionando a sus seguidores si DT cambia de TNT a DW Link. Yo creo que sería malo para DT si pensara que el DW Link pueda ser mejor que el TNT, pero por no mover el tapete o mantener su orgullo decidiera quedarse con su plataforma. Mientras no afecte su servicio a cliente, o decida entrar a un modelo comercial completamente diferente al actual (no se, que quiziera empezar a fabricar bicis para wallmart, exportar a Marti, al Palacio de Hierro, etc.), no esta defraudando a nadie.

Y en cuanto a mediadas que hacen en cuanto a mercadotecnia, nadie hace nada gratis. Esta bien que tengan una pasión por las bicis, pero tienen que comer y proteger su negocio y crecer.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Lo mas triste es que si se hacen bicis en Mexico.
> 
> Pero veo que el mercado esta madurando... Ya cada vez mas se ven bicis (y caras) en lugares donde antes era imposible. Asi que la mesa esta puesta. Falta quien quiera aprovecharla.


El problema no es que hagan buenos o malos cuadros, sino los componentes son malos, generalmente. Y creo que lo peor o mas difícil son los canales de distribución.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Muy buena reseña Last Biker, gracias por compartirla con el foro. Coincido plenamente en la "disminución de la fascinación" por las nuevas bicicletas. Yo no tengo mucho en el MTB (del 2000 para acá) pero si me pongo a ver en retrospectiva, la "evolución" que han tenido las bicicletas de montaña ha sido realmente poca, y lo que sí he visto es una tremenda comercialización del deporte, tan así, que ya es muy parecido al de los autos. La moda, antes que cualquier otra cosa, dicta las tendencias en el MTB. Vean simplemente el ejemplo de los sistemas de suspensión trasera: Horst-Link, VPP, DW-Link, Single Pivot, etc.... y resulta que ninguno es significativamente mejor que el otro. Sí, claro, hay "opciones" pero a final de cuentas el resultado es básicamente el mismo.

Por cierto, acabo de ver que SRAM presentó un prototipo de mando para MTB que usa su tecnología "powertap", con la que se empuja leve la palanca para bajar la cadena y se empuja más a fondo para subirla (desviador trasero). Suena interesante, pero resulta que están proponiendo un cassette de 10 velocidades... ¡otro "estándar" más!

No gracias, soy feliz con mi bici, así como está. Si alguien tiene la lana suficiente y no le importa ser víctima del consumismo, adelante, compren todo lo "nuevo". Al final del día, Julien Absalon sigue dominando el mundo del XC en un cuadro rígido...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lo mas reciente de Sram y Truvativ y que creo que es mucho mas importante y avanzado seria Hammerschmid... todavia no se sabe mucho aunque si se sabe que es un tipo de gearbox.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es por que la gente se molesta cuando algun fabricante decide buscar otra tecnología, o tomar mediadas por cuestiones de negocio, lo tachan como si defraudaran a sus seguidores.


Yo entiendo que deben darle chamba a la gente de marketing. Pero pasarsela proclamando 10 años que tu diseño de suspension es el mejor, y despues decir que "dice mi mama que siempre no" y despues de hacer menos a cualquier otro diseño para despues pasarte a otro; pues te pone a pensar.

Auna eso a que algunos clientes (fanaticos??) que bebieron del "Kool Aid" y que se pasaron años desdeñando (por no decir atacando?) a otros diseños de suspension y clamando superioridad (sin argumentos solidos) y cuando tu Maestro Jedi te cambia la jugada, donde te quedas???

Mientras suponga una evolucion de la bici, yo veo bien el cambio.

En lo particular no me gusta del todo como se van de nariz los HL frenando... y eso que mi bici no lo tiene muy acentuado y prefiero que la suspension de comprima tantito frenando como en una single pivot... por otro lado me gusta como tracciona el HL sobre irregularidades y pedaleando.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mi bici es una copia de Maestro/Dw Link y si me sorprende como cuando estas pedaleando el shock se mantiene 100% quieto y eso que no tiene nada de plataforma...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Lo mas reciente de Sram y Truvativ y que creo que es mucho mas importante y avanzado seria Hammerschmid... todavia no se sabe mucho aunque si se sabe que es un tipo de gearbox.


Se ve muy interesante... se ve como la evolucion de unos cranks antiguos que tenian un solo plato y dos relaciones que se cambiaban empujando un perno en el eje del crank.

Interesante... Me parece el punto donde mas evolucion se le puede sacar a la cleta hoy por hoy. Un gearbox.

Aunque darle muerte a la cadena lo veo dificil. Es simple, eficiente y relativamente ligera.

Tambien esos drivetrains por banda se me hacen una mafufada... A nadie van a engañar diciendo que son "casi tan eficientes" como una cadena. Simplemente la cadena es superior.

Una vez mejorado el gearbox, se puede usar una cadena mas liviana o mas resistente dependiendo de la aplicacion.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ok, todos tenemos opiniones diferentes; pero si tienen diferencias personales, arreglenlo persona a persona.

Si no les gusta leerse el uno al otro, siempre pueden ignorarlo o incluso hacer uso del "Ignore User".

Gracias.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Prometo ya no molestarte Luis


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*Necesitas ayuda con esa Ibis?*

Hola Luis,

Platícame más de la Mojo, ¿qué tal sube comparada con una bici de XC con una tijera de 80 o 100mm como la Blur o la Spyder ?

A mi en lo personal me encanta la Mojo pero le saco a dos cosas: 1. La fibra de carbono y 2. el recorrido. (y bueno, del precio mejor ni hablamos! jaja)

Como lo comentamos una vez, siento que todos los fabricantes se han dejado llevar por el marketing y así que casi todas las bicis actuales tienen en mi opinión DEMASIADO recorrido, a mí en lo personal 100 o 115mm se me hace suficiente para prácticamente cualquier terreno, a menos que hagas FR o DH.

Entonces, como la compararías con una de las bicis que te menciono? no se siente muy alta ? no sientes flexión lateral en la tijera (me imagino que trae una 32 de 140mm)? etc, etc...

Un abrazo,
Eyder


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Ah! y olvidé mencionar, si el FOCOREPABI o el DFN fallan y necesitas donde esconder esa Ibis, ya sabes que cuentas conmigo, con todo gusto te la guardo un par de añitos ;-) jejeje

Saludos!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mas de Ibis*



eyderman said:


> Hola Luis,
> 
> Platícame más de la Mojo, ¿qué tal sube comparada con una bici de XC con una tijera de 80 o 100mm como la Blur o la Spyder ?
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola Eyder :

La Mojo sube bien , pero comparada con bicis de su tipo (trailbikes de 5 o 5.5 ) y en estos recorridos para subir bien y no quedarte con una XC si se requieren buenas y potentes piernas o bien no tan potentes pero si piernas jóvenes de chavos de menos de 30 años (según mi apreciación en las pruebas que hicimos )

Comparada con una bici tipo la Spider , pues no compite la Ibis , la Spider se la lleva y más con una buena horquilla de 80 mms. , aunque a mi me gusta la Spider con horquilla de 100 mms.

Contra una Blur XC o la clásica , yo creo que ahí se van , lo que pasa es que las Blur son engañosas , la que yo tuve que fué de la primeras Clasicas casi daba las 5 pulgadas de recorrido atrás y aguantaba una horquilla hasta de 120 o 130 mms. sin variar mucho el comportamiento de la bici , el cual es super perdonador como la Titus Motolite .

Ahora respecto al cuadro de fibra de carbono , como mencioné , se ve espectacular y llama la atención , pero hasta ahí nada más , el recorrido de acuerdo a como yo se lo mido a una trasera me dió 5.25 pulgadas , y del precio de la Ibis Mojo realmente no es tan caro para ser carbono , cuesta el cuadro casi lo mismo que un high-end de aluminio , realmente tiene precio de cuadro de aluminio .

En lo personal yo también soy de tu opinión en cuanto a los recorridos de las suspensiones con 100 o 115 yo creo que es mas que suficiente , si sabe uno dar pedales , tienes buena técnica y buena condición para largos recorridos con una XC o Trailbike de 100 está uno del otro lado , con una Intense Spider, Turner Flux ,Titus Racer X y bicis de ese tipo te la pasas bien , son ligeras sin llegar al extremo de fiabilidad , suben y bajan muy bien y planeando puedes ir a muy buen ritmo .

A diferencia de las bicis más específicas para free o de mas de 6 pulgadas , siento que con una de 4 puedes hacer los mismos recorridos que con una de 5 , solo que mas rápido y mas descansado , y si , yo prefiero mil veces una bici ligera pero resistente a un tanquecito que aguante mucho ya que mis rutas son XC rudo , pero con mas subida que bajada .

Y respecto a tú última pregunta , pues si son bicis algo altas lo cual es obvio y no muy ágiles , el b.b. está algo alto para mi gusto , pero así es la geometría de éstas bicis , éstas traían horquila Fox Float RLC de 140 mms. igual que mi Intense 5.5 y si son altas estas horquillas pero se tragan bastante del recorrido al ponerlas con el sag indicado , sin embargo aún con un cuate que baja y brinca muy cañon no le llegó a sacar todo el recorrido , nada de flexión en estas Fox , y no pesan mucho , pero si cuestan .

En un recorrido bastante difícil de subir , un amigo que trepa muy bien ,lo intentó en una Motolite y no pudo , lo intentó en una Intense 5.5 y no pudo , lo intentó en una Ellsworth Epy y no pudo , lo intento en una Flux y llegó a la cima perfectamente , la verdad tanto él como nosotros estabamos asombrados , él no lo podía creer , me dice << canijo Luis , porque no me habías dicho que ésta bici es tan fregona >> yo ya se lo había comentado varias veces , pero hay ocasiones en que hasta que no la pruebas , no te convences .

Por eso el otro día yo le decía a un amigo que tiene también una Flux << se me hace que no hemos valorado a fondo el desempeño de la Turner Flux >> y lo mismo diría de la Intense Spider .

Sucede que a veces nos vamos con la finta de lo que acaba de salir al mercado con mucho ruido y no le damos el valor real a lo que tenemos .

Saludos.

the last biker 
"es mejor un mal día en el monte y con la bici 
que un buen día en la oficina de trabajo "


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

eyderman said:


> Ah! y olvidé mencionar, si el FOCOREPABI o el DFN fallan y necesitas donde esconder esa Ibis, ya sabes que cuentas conmigo, con todo gusto te la guardo un par de añitos ;-) jejeje
> 
> Saludos!!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues aunque mi hno. se tenía que ir desde el 6 de mayo no se ha ido , en caso de que se vaya hasta la otra semana , te aviso y a lo mejor podemos organizar una rodada por aquí , con la Ibis Mojo y la Pivot Mach 5

Ahora que si las negociaciones prosperan y hago el cambalache con la 5.5 y me quedo la Ibis , ahí estará a la orden para darse las tres.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> En lo personal yo también soy de tu opinión en cuanto a los recorridos de las suspensiones con 100 o 115 yo creo que es mas que suficiente , si sabe uno dar pedales , tienes buena técnica y buena condición para largos recorridos con una XC o Trailbike de 100 está uno del otro lado , con una Intense Spider, Turner Flux ,Titus Racer X y bicis de ese tipo te la pasas bien , son ligeras sin llegar al extremo de fiabilidad , suben y bajan muy bien y planeando puedes ir a muy buen ritmo .
> 
> A diferencia de las bicis más específicas para free o de mas de 6 pulgadas , siento que con una de 4 puedes hacer los mismos recorridos que con una de 5 , solo que mas rápido y mas descansado , y si , yo prefiero mil veces una bici ligera pero resistente a un tanquecito que aguante mucho ya que mis rutas son XC rudo , pero con mas subida que bajada .


Como diria el buen Baron Von Richthoffen (quien lo dijo unos cuantos años antes que Lance)... "El que es perico donde quiera es verde".

De poderse, se puede en cualquiera... cosa de tener los ... ya saben que. Nuestro cuate Adrian va y viene con nosotros en una rigida, por ejemplo y el 545 ya estaba pegando de brincos (entiendase metro y medio, dos metros de alto a plano) en una Rincon.

Pero pues ya es cuestion de gustos... A mi me gustan mas las de 5" (no creo que pueda dar el salto a 6", soy muy marica).

En mi opinion, si son mas lentas que una de 4", sin duda. Pero no siempre mas incomodas que una de 4", dependiendo de la ruta. Sobre todo si el terreno esta muy quebrado.

En cuanto a capacidad de bajada... pus ya es bastante mas discutible todavia. Pero sigo prefiriendo las de 5" por mejor capacidad y pues aguantan el castigo mejor a largo plazo (un termino que Last Biker tiene la suerte de no conocer :thumbsup: ). Los que nos casamos con una para toda la vida si agradecemos los gramos extras... es garantia de que la fatiga no va a hacer mella y podemos disfrutar nuestra cleta por mas tiempo.

El punto es que no le tenga el Eyder miedo a la Mojo por el recorrido. Es un cuadro muy ligero y pedalea muy bien (o eso dicen todos los que la han probado). Con un juego de ruedas y llantas ligeras, la hace gacha.

En cuanto a la fibra... pues bueno, ya es cuestion de gustos y no me meto en esas aguas.



the last biker said:


> "es mejor un mal día en el monte y con la bici que un buen día en la oficina de trabajo "


Depende de la Secretaria, pero totalmente de acuerdo!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahora que son mas eficientes los sistemas de suspension y los amortiguadores se puede tener bicicletas de XC y AM con mucho mas recorrido que antes; conservando la eficiencia y maximizando el comfort.

A mi me gusta mi bici de 6.7 y 6.7, siento que es suficiente para lo que hay aquí en Mexico. Ya si estuviera en otro pais con resorts y terreno/saltos mas demandantes probablemente andaria en una bici de Downhill.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> ¿Quienes son JS y QL? disculpa mi indiorancia...


JS supongo que es Jeff Steber, dueño de Intense Cycles.

QL supongo que es Quad-Link, desarrollado por John Whyte (JW).

:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Pericos verdes*



Warp said:


> Como diria el buen Baron Von Richthoffen (quien lo dijo unos cuantos años antes que Lance)... "El que es perico donde quiera es verde".
> 
> De poderse, se puede en cualquiera... cosa de tener los ... ya saben que. Nuestro cuate Adrian va y viene con nosotros en una rigida, por ejemplo y el 545 ya estaba pegando de brincos (entiendase metro y medio, dos metros de alto a plano) en una Rincon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> En mi caso mis recorridos son principalmente subida , largos planos con repechos y un porcentaje de 20 % de bajada , así que lo que me tardo en subir tres horas lo bajo en 45 minutos y una subida difícil que dura 30 minutos la bajo en 7 mins. , así es el XC huehuenche , mucho sufrimiento en la subida para gozar la bajada en relativamente poco tiempo , por eso para mi , 4 pulgadas adelante y atrás y 11 kilos de peso tienen mis bicis consentidas , tambien los hago en mi 5.5 con 13 kilos , pero cuando lo hago , ya me quedo sin ganas de echar cascarita futbolera en la tarde del sábado y domingo .
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> the last biker


Los mios son muy cambiantes. Subidas cortas y largas entremezcladas con singletrack y bajadas.

Lo que si es que muchas de mis subidas no son suaves, aunque la pendiente no sea tan elevada.

Aparte, no es de todos los dias pero a veces me lanzo al Ajusco... Y mis respetos para el Mark Blast que se avienta con su (tu ex) Tracer como si nada. Pero yo voy mejor por ahi con la Switchblade con una pulgadita mas.

De hecho en el Ajusco predominan las de 5" para arriba... y en Chiluca ya es mas mezclado. Unos prefieren las rigidas, otros las de 4", otros las de 5" y unos muy pocos las de 6". Ora si que para gustos, colores.

Ah, el Baron si tenia los mejorcito de la epoca, pero tambien lo cazaban con lo mejorcito de la epoca. Y tanto en las bicis, como en los aviones, no existe el "mejor". El Fokker no podia descender muy bien, ni tan bajo como los Sopwith Camels aunque maniobraba mejor.

Y el baron anoto su mayor numero de goles con el Albatross (y fue el primero que pinto de rojo, despues lo imito su hermano Lothar y otros miembros del Jagsta) que no era tan bueno como los aviones contemporaneos de los aliados...

De ahi la frase "It's not the box, it's the man in the box".

En fin, lo bonito de esto es que hay bicis y estilos para todos. Que aburrido seria que todos montaramos igual, en la misma bici.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> ....... Que aburrido seria que todos montaramos igual, en la misma bici.


Hmmm... si todos montaramos en la misma bici, que flojera para el que le toca pedalear, con todos arriba....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hmmm... si todos montaramos en la misma bici, que flojera para el que le toca pedalear, con todos arriba....












Cua cua cua cuaaaaaaaaaaaaaa    :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Cua cua cua cuaaaaaaaaaaaaaa    :thumbsup:


Inchi pato!!!

jajajajaja!! Ta bien botana...

Perdon, debe ser el efecto del cafe o las cervezas de la comida y el aburrimiento en el trabajo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*The battle in the air , with brave mexican pilots in huaraches*



Warp said:


> Aparte, no es de todos los dias pero a veces me lanzo al Ajusco... Y mis respetos para el Mark Blast que se avienta con su (tu ex) Tracer como si nada. Pero yo voy mejor por ahi con la Switchblade con una pulgadita mas.
> Ah, el Baron si tenia los mejorcito de la epoca, pero tambien lo cazaban con lo mejorcito de la epoca. Y tanto en las bicis, como en los aviones, no existe el "mejor". El Fokker no podia descender muy bien, ni tan bajo como los Sopwith Camels aunque maniobraba mejor.
> 
> Y el baron anoto su mayor numero de goles con el Albatross (y fue el primero que pinto de rojo, despues lo imito su hermano Lothar y otros miembros del Jagsta) que no era tan bueno como los aviones contemporaneos de los aliados...
> ...


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Vientos Luis,
Pues muchas gracias por los comentarios, ojalá que sí afloje tu hermano esa Mojo que será una perfecta adición a tu establo y en serio que un día de estos he de tomarte la palabra para rodar en tu patio trasero, con ibis y pivot o sin ellas, de cualquier forma será un placer.

Saludos,
Eyder.



the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hola Eyder :
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------

